# First Osprey-gasm with the big ugly white lens



## coastalconn (Jul 6, 2015)

Finally the moment I have been waiting for.  The true test of my switch to Canon and lugging around an 11.5# combo and shooting handheld.  For the Canonites, I used case 4 with 15 point zone.  Some of these Osprey were really close.  Thanks for looking and comments welcome.  

I have a set from today if you want to see more, had a hard time choosing which ones to post...  Osprey-Gasm 7 6 Flickr - Photo Sharing 

1



Osprey 7_6 1 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

2



Osprey 7_6 7 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

3



Osprey 7_6 8 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

4



Osprey 7_6 12 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

5



Osprey 7_6 10 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr


----------



## baturn (Jul 6, 2015)

Amazing ! #1 is outstanding in an elite group. I also like the expression on the wet one.


----------



## coastalconn (Jul 7, 2015)

baturn said:


> Amazing ! #1 is outstanding in an elite group. I also like the expression on the wet one.


Thank you sir!


----------



## goooner (Jul 7, 2015)

Excellent, as always.


----------



## Rgollar (Jul 7, 2015)

Outstanding and thanks for the info on case setting


----------



## C. Brian Kerr (Jul 7, 2015)

Kris,

WOW. You give me insperation to keep learning and trying new things with my camera.  Your body of work is outstanding and i can only hope to one day be able to produce images of this level of quality.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## beagle100 (Jul 7, 2015)

big ugly white lens can produce some beautiful BIF pics


----------



## Designer (Jul 7, 2015)

If that lens is just way too big and white, you might think about some camouflage for it.


----------



## WesternGuy (Jul 7, 2015)

Kris great sequence - so the conversion from the dark-side wasn't too painful. 

I think I like #2 the best.  One could almost caption it - "Oh no, now what?"  Number 4 with the flying fish is a close second.

WesternGuy


----------



## jaomul (Jul 8, 2015)

Great set, #4 especially


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jul 8, 2015)

Outstanding thread Kris, but I'll have to say that you seemed to be getting a lot more details out of your previous gears. Is it because the light was poor, or am I seeing things?


----------



## PropilotBW (Jul 8, 2015)

Nice pics as always!  When I was watching them during my recent vacation, I thought it was cool how they shake the water off, like a dog!  Have you captured this action before?


----------



## coastalconn (Jul 8, 2015)

C. Brian Kerr said:


> Kris,
> WOW. You give me insperation to keep learning and trying new things with my camera.  Your body of work is outstanding and i can only hope to one day be able to produce images of this level of quality.  Thanks for sharing





beagle100 said:


> big ugly white lens can produce some beautiful BIF pics





WesternGuy said:


> Kris great sequence - so the conversion from the dark-side wasn't too painful.
> I think I like #2 the best.  One could almost caption it - "Oh no, now what?"  Number 4 with the flying fish is a close second.
> WesternGuy





jaomul said:


> Great set, #4 especially


Thank you all!


Raj_55555 said:


> Outstanding thread Kris, but I'll have to say that you seemed to be getting a lot more details out of your previous gears. Is it because the light was poor, or am I seeing things?


Well, I don't know, I think it is pretty sharp and renders images really nicely.  Here are 100% crops I think they hold up pretty well for wet ospreys moving...
Dropbox - LT9A9378-100.jpg
Dropbox - LT9A9418-100.jpg


Designer said:


> If that lens is just way too big and white, you might think about some camouflage for it.


LOL, I have a lenscoat that lives on it.  Can't even imagine shooting without the camo... 


PropilotBW said:


> Nice pics as always!  When I was watching them during my recent vacation, I thought it was cool how they shake the water off, like a dog!  Have you captured this action before?


You mean like this? 



Osprey 7_6 11 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr



Osprey 7_6 22 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr


----------



## Designer (Jul 8, 2015)

LOL dat byrd!


----------



## JacaRanda (Jul 8, 2015)

Sweet set.  Winner winners Osprey dinner Mr. Chef


----------



## runnah (Jul 8, 2015)

Just rented the 7d mkii for a week and so far I am impressed.

That 400mm is just amazing.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jul 9, 2015)

runnah said:


> Just rented the 7d mkii for a week and so far I am impressed.
> 
> That 400mm is just amazing.



Which 400mm?  2.8 or 5.6?


----------



## coastalconn (Jul 9, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Just rented the 7d mkii for a week and so far I am impressed.
> ...


Runnah, I Thought you shoot Nikon?
JR or F4, lol.. So many choices from Canon..


----------



## JacaRanda (Jul 9, 2015)

coastalconn said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...



Oh yes, I've seen some impressive shots from that DO.


----------

